# paver stones on retaining wall



## drmax (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello. I have something raising my awareness, prior to finishing my small retaining wall area. I am "1/2 circling" an area that is about 22', that starts at a sidewalk area and reaches out maybe 12' to a slope. The top of the wall is about 4'. (I am not putting in a drain tile behind wall, in the event this is brought up..not enough area to worry) So I am spot glueing the retaining stone through the build and top of wall will peak just over flush of level. I am somewhat uncertain, how I will retain the paver sand over the compacted #8 stone, especially out on the outter top ridge area on wall? I bought black plastic pave stone retainer stips, that I can see would help keep the paver stones themselves in place. I could see where fabric paper would help at first...but I can see that failing and letting the very fine sand pour through to the back side of retaining block. What is the trick here? It's as if though morter should be packed in behind the walls top few tiers, but I know that aint' gonna happen. Thx DM


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

I never put sand behind my retaining walls. I use larger 1/2"- 1" rock for the first 12" or so up to within 6" of the top of the wall. With no drain tile are you planning on leaving weep holes?


----------



## drmax (Sep 4, 2012)

brockmiera said:


> I never put sand behind my retaining walls. I use larger 1/2"- 1" rock for the first 12" or so up to within 6" of the top of the wall. With no drain tile are you planning on leaving weep holes?


I posted this on another DIY forum and they said the same thing..."never put sand beind the retaining block". I am not putting it behind the retaining block. My post never states putting it behind the wall as in the fill behind the block. I'll be using #8's for that, follow by a layer of fabric paper, then more 8's. It's not a large area to begin with. Then laying down the compaction stone, then the sand. I'm talking about the sand under the paver stones. About the weep holes...this is not a chiseled straing cut fit. These are a rough edged Mansfield II stone from menards. They'll let plenty of water through. back to my question...retain the sand under the pavers, on the outter edge of the wall?


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

drmax said:


> I posted this on another DIY forum and they said the same thing..."never put sand beind the retaining block". I am not putting it behind the retaining block. My post never states putting it behind the wall as in the fill behind the block. I'll be using #8's for that, follow by a layer of fabric paper, then more 8's. It's not a large area to begin with. Then laying down the compaction stone, then the sand. I'm talking about the sand under the paver stones. About the weep holes...this is not a chiseled straing cut fit. These are a rough edged Mansfield II stone from menards. They'll let plenty of water through. back to my question...retain the sand under the pavers, on the outter edge of the wall?


Oh ok my fault. Yes. I always use sand under the first course of retaining wall blocks. I use my square shovel to dig out a trench 4" wider than the block itself. I always use 1-2" of sand in the bottom of the trench and keep the bottom course halfway below grade. I hope this helps.

With all the course aggregate that you are using and the fact that you have weep holes you wont need to worry about your compacted sand under the weight of your wall washing out.


----------



## drmax (Sep 4, 2012)

brockmiera said:


> Oh ok my fault. Yes. I always use sand under the first course of retaining wall blocks. I use my square shovel to dig out a trench 4" wider than the block itself. I always use 1-2" of sand in the bottom of the trench and keep the bottom course halfway below grade. I hope this helps.
> 
> With all the course aggregate that you are using and the fact that you have weep holes you wont need to worry about your compacted sand under the weight of your wall washing out.


uh...sand under retaining wall? I used 53's packed in with hand tamper...about 4-6" deep. My question is in relation to the paver stone outter ring...near the edge of the top of the retain wall...my floor...."how to keep the 1" of paver sand under in place, without it seeping though the front of retaining blocks. I'll post a picture here when I get a little closer and point out my concern. Take it easy


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

drmax said:


> uh...sand under retaining wall? I used 53's packed in with hand tamper...about 4-6" deep. My question is in relation to the paver stone outter ring...near the edge of the top of the retain wall...my floor...."how to keep the 1" of paver sand under in place, without it seeping though the front of retaining blocks. I'll post a picture here when I get a little closer and point out my concern. Take it easy


Yeah a picture would help. Are you talking about the pavers that will be on the ground that is being held back by the retaining wall? Aren't you going to put a weed barrier under the sand bed before you lay pavers? Anyway, I'll wait for your picture instead of guessing.


----------



## drmax (Sep 4, 2012)

brockmiera said:


> Yeah a picture would help. Are you talking about the pavers that will be on the ground that is being held back by the retaining wall? Aren't you going to put a weed barrier under the sand bed before you lay pavers? Anyway, I'll wait for your picture instead of guessing.


Never heard about putting a weed paper down under paver...but that would help. Yes, that is what I'm talking about. Retaining the sand from the most outter layer of pavers, up again the retaining block. It will sift itself through the #8 stone, if I don't put something down. I know I'll need something called compaction material (menards sells)....then the sand, then the pavers on top. I just don't want this sand eroding away, before the polymer sand has a chance to glue iself and set properly. I also about this black edge ring that is suppose to keep the pavers in line. I'll get a pic up in the next couple of weeks. Thx, DM


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

so the bottom of your pavers are above the top of the retaining wall (or at the same level)?


----------



## drmax (Sep 4, 2012)

GBrackins said:


> so the bottom of your pavers are above the top of the retaining wall (or at the same level)?


The "top" of my pavers will end up being close to level with top of final tier of retaining wall. (due to drainage) Since my last post, I've decide I'll lay down 2 layers of 10 year fabric near this outside edge, as to retain the sand. (that is, after I've packed the back of retaining block with #8's.) Also, contrary to what some have said...I will be using flexible PL375 to glue down the top 2 tiers of retainers. This is my gut instinct.I'm good. I'll shoot off a pic when I'm finished. Thx


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

always enjoy seeing posters finished projects!


----------



## drmax (Sep 4, 2012)

*getting there...*

Hello. Will attempt to upload a pic of back of wall, as to my concern of sand and rock sifting through. I will pack the back in with the number 8's, then my plan is to take a roll of that black plastic edger (cutting off the top and bottom edges) and glue that to the back of the wall to cover the portion of the gap that the pavers will butt up against. Then apply 2 layers of 10 year fabric to help with retaining sand. I am going to go up with about 3 more layers of this retaining block, which I'll knock off the back edge and let it come straight up for a ledge, of 16", then a matching 2 3/8 wall cap. I intend buy a pile of thin limeston color flagstone, break it with a hammer and glue it to the back of the retain walling to hide the back of the stone. I'll let build my small rectangular charcoal grill out behind the center of the arch, up tight again the wall, out of the same color of flagstone. So with this picture in mind, do you think I'm going about this the correct way, as far as holding back the sand idea? I'm next going to the quarry to get a ton of compaction stone and laying this 4" deep. This will be followed by 1" of sand...then the pavers. Let me know....DM


----------

